# trophy waters



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey what do you guys think about having a few lakes in Ohio designated trophy waters. Were the dnr sets limits to increase the number of huge walleye, or saugeye. 
I think Berlin, Alum, Atwood, would be on my list to start. What do you think?

Good fishing to ya,
Brad.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice idea on paper, but I don't think it will fly. The ODNR will tell you that Ohio's resevoirs and rivers produce "trophys" already so why regulate specifically for that purpose. Way too much red tape and beaurocracy nonsense to get fisheries classified as a "trophy" fishery with additional regulations. 

Also, in central Ohio, if we could "change the world" then I would nominate Hoover as Alum Creek has no hp limit and so all the party heads and silliness goes on which would hamper any real trophy fishing.

CG


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I believe that DNR thinks that they already do this in a limited number of waters. See below from the regs. As a regular at C.J. I'm a big fan of the length limit on Walleye. As I said in a previous post, since Walleyes apparently do not spawn in C.J., I see no reason to not have length limits on Saugeye all over the state and Walleye wherever they are stocked. To make things even better there should be a slot limit on the inland lakes. Perhaps six fish over 15 (or 16) only one of which may be over 21". It's a lot easier to make a 6# Walleye out of a 5# Walleye than from one of those 1.5 inch fingerlings. A teenager on C.J. put an 8 pound Walleye on a chain stringer last week. It's enough to make a grown man cry.

MC


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thats what I am talking about. Slot limits to increase big walleyes in ohio. Ya erie has them and the inland lakes give up a few. But it seems like the walleye in ohio get kept more than any other fish making it hard to grow nice fish. I have been know to put 10 pound walleye back. Like the one a caught this spring at the maumee river. I wouldn't mind a guy keeping one nice fish to mount or something. I think the smaller waleye up 18 to 20 inches are the best eating. Bigger fish spawn to make bigger fish, and it is a lot easier to grow a fish to a huge size once it passes all natural predators in the water. 

Brad


----------

